

Tell HN: So, about that design thread... - Zarathu

A while back, I published a post on here complaining about designers in general, saying that they seemed to either be lacking professionally or producing poor work: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=955918<p>As you can see, I received a large amount of contact information for designers, and I was a bit overwhelmed by the choices. (Though, you might have to scroll down a bit; Chris_G derailed the thread a bit with his "NO U" post.)<p>I went ahead and hired Ole Martin: http://piraja.no<p>I've nothing but good things to say about the overall process. He was very quick in getting back to me with rates (which were reasonable, but in Euros) and progress. While he was able to maintain professionalism, the work was fantastic.<p>You can see the finished result here for our next startup:<p>http://piraja.no/dev/MTA/live/1/index.html<p>I definitely recommend him to anyone, and I'll most certainly be using him in the future.
======
taitems
My single concern is the design's overall lack of contrast. Sure it LOOKS
beautiful, but it is very flat and muted. It is hard to separate content from
links etc.

------
sync
So, what were the rates?

~~~
Zarathu
€80/hour

